# The Uber house of cards begins to collapse



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Only reason investors have continued dumping money into Uber was the promise of self driving cars. Last week's crash exposed Uber's self driving car program for the farce that it is.

Waymo is able to drive 5600 miles between disengagements and GM/Cruise 1250 miles. Uber was struggling to reach 13 miles.
Uber instructed safety drivers to take over whenever there was a bike path after making a right turn.
Uber pulled the second safety driver from the car simply to save money.
Waymo was at 1,500 miles between disengagements in 2015, three years ago. Uber's self driving system, today, requires 100 times the intervention that Waymo needed 3 years ago.

*Uber's Self-Driving Cars Were Struggling Before Arizona Crash*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/23/technology/uber-self-driving-cars-arizona.html

Without the promise of self driving cars, the entire Uber house of cards collapses. Currently Uber only provides the app, drivers provide everything else. Waymo and others will provide: the car, the self driving hardware and software (the driver) the passenger app (you don't even need a driver app) What does Uber bring to the table other than a large customer base that has zero loyalty to Uber?

https://www.google.com/search?q=hou...K#imgdii=eMlc2GAHZf0g6M:&imgrc=sQ1Q_KrBoefr1M:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome back!

Mods sent you on a vacation?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Mods sent you on a vacation?


Hiking in the Himalayas with no cell service


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Only reason investors have continued dumping money into Uber was the promise of self driving cars. Last week's crash exposed Uber's self driving car program for the farce that it is.
> 
> Waymo is able to drive 5600 miles between disengagements and GM/Cruise 1250 miles. Uber was struggling to reach 13 miles.
> Uber instructed safety drivers to take over whenever there was a bike path after making a right turn.
> ...


This is one hundred percent on Uber, but what was Elaine thinking? I actually prefer crossing in the middle of the street if it's not a major highway, there's only traffic coming from two directions. I wait til it's clear and sprint across.

https://giphy.com/explore/the-flash


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Hiking in the Himalayas with no cell service


Would you really be posting from there even if you had service?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste if your endgame is that a system of robot taxis establishes itself ASAP, it shouldn't matter to you who does it. Maybe Waymo? Maybe GM? Maybe Tesla? Maybe even Uber can get their act together and it could be them?

Or, for best results, a patchwork of a variety of companies.

So, I'm confused why you seem to be anti-Uber? All Uber drivers have their issues with Uber but putting that aside, if the company can work it out and actually make this robo car thing work, that would ultimately help get you where you want to be.

So why the Uber hate? As I said... it's comfusing to me.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Rat said:


> Would you really be posting from there even if you had service?


You have to get up pretty early in the morning to slip something past ratman



iheartuber said:


> tomatopaste if your endgame is that a system of robot taxis establishes itself ASAP, it shouldn't matter to you who does it. Maybe Waymo? Maybe GM? Maybe Tesla? Maybe even Uber can get their act together and it could be them?
> 
> Or, for best results, a patchwork of a variety of companies.
> 
> ...


Uber and Tesla are both clusters.

*Uber Arizona Accident Shows Why Tesla Is At The Losing End Of Autonomy*
*https://seekingalpha.com/article/4158265-uber-arizona-accident-shows-tesla-losing-end-autonomy*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> You have to get up pretty early in the morning to slip something past ratman
> 
> Uber and Tesla are both clusters.
> 
> ...


I believe you are involved with Waymo.

I also believe that is a G.M.O. tomatoe pictured . . .


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I believe you are involved with Waymo.
> 
> I also believe that is a G.M.O. tomatoe pictured . . .


I believe you've been on a bender since Saturday



iheartuber said:


> tomatopaste if your endgame is that a system of robot taxis establishes itself ASAP, it shouldn't matter to you who does it. Maybe Waymo? Maybe GM? Maybe Tesla? Maybe even Uber can get their act together and it could be them?
> 
> Or, for best results, a patchwork of a variety of companies.
> 
> ...


Pop-Tarts are confusing to you as well, just so people have some perspective.



iheartuber said:


> tomatopaste if your endgame is that a system of robot taxis establishes itself ASAP, it shouldn't matter to you who does it. Maybe Waymo? Maybe GM? Maybe Tesla? Maybe even Uber can get their act together and it could be them?
> 
> Or, for best results, a patchwork of a variety of companies.
> 
> ...


video 16:15 - 16:43




*Waymo CEO*: The folks you know, companies like Lyft, those Lyft drivers are going to be consuming more and more cars to put into service in a ride sharing mode. These people may present to you as regular personal use buyers, but I think you'll also see companies like Lyft buying these cars in bulk.

Waymo will have the entire self driving market to themselves for at least a year and probably two. The only company able to call any shots in the next two years is Waymo. Waymo invested 1 billion dollars in Lyft, I believe because they want a smooth transition from human driven rideshare to self driving. You'll notice he says Lyft will be buying human driven cars in bulk. You'll also notice he said nothing about Uber.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

This is why your plan is unstable-

Your real estate buddies want a robo-car infrastructure to be built, established, and literally change our entire society by yesterday and yet they are entrusting other companies to make sure the actual work gets done.

Whenever something is so vital to your bottom line you gotta take responsibility yourself.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> This is why your plan is unstable-
> 
> Your real estate buddies want a robo-car infrastructure to be built, established, and literally change our entire society by yesterday and yet they are entrusting other companies to make sure the actual work gets done.
> 
> Whenever something is so vital to your bottom line you gotta take responsibility yourself.


That might be the most ridiculous statement ever made on UP. And that includes all the dribble coming from Jockey.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> That might be the most ridiculous statement ever made on UP. And that includes all the dribble coming from Jockey.


Oh Tomato- is that your only play at all? The only way you can debate is to say the comment is dumb/slow/ridiculous, etc?

Sad


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Oh Tomato- is that your only play at all? The only way you can debate is to say the comment is dumb/slow/ridiculous, etc?
> 
> Sad


Do you grow your own food or do you rely on the free market in exchange for services you provide to the market?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Do you grow your own food or do you rely on the free market in exchange for services you provide to the market?


Hey! Ok you got TWO debating moves, ok fair enough.

Move #2- say something mysterious and borderline confusing to make yourself look wise.

Also, since you probably won't get my meaning I'll spell it out- while your statement in and of itself is not mysterious, I'm at a loss to see how it's connected to the conversation.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

This is some serious shit around the way Uber is managing their engineering and testing. Uber AV's are definitely ripe for future crashes, if this testing protocol is not changed up. Forget moving to a one person monitoring situation these vehicles need three operators. 2 drivers in the front and a software systems engineer in the back to do full and continuous monitoring. 

AV's are definitely going to be the future, no doubt about that if WAYMO's track record is to be believed. What sort of forensic accounting do regulators use to investigate instances where human operators have had to come to a computers assistance. Is this information readily available and what sort of real time transparency to regulators have to do periodic and random checks of these vehicles? 

As any Uber driver will attest the challenges of driving in a city are numerous. People walking off sidewalks, a cat or dog running into the side of your car, kids playing soccer or hockey in the middle of a street. Building materials crashing on your car roof. More importantly pedestrians and cyclists performing many sorts of unpredictable behaviours. The one other thing I might point out is the humans we need to also interface with these machines. What sort of communication will these machines use if they find themselves in a unconventional moment where they must interact with a human (s).
Will these cars have emergency kits, defibrillators or fire extinguishers? 

These AV machines will definitely be advanced systems and like it or not they are here. From a societal perspective this transition to AV's can no longer be done within a cowboy capitalist free for all, they must be monitored and accountable. Authorities now have no choice but to step in and put an end to needless deaths. I recommend that for each death the companies pay out 50 million dollars for loss of life. Amazingly enough this technology will reduce the number of suicides by car that run out in the middle of busy highways to end their lives.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Hey! Ok you got TWO debating moves, ok fair enough.
> 
> Move #2- say something mysterious and borderline confusing to make yourself look wise.
> 
> Also, since you probably won't get my meaning I'll spell it out- while your statement in and of itself is not mysterious, I'm at a loss to see how it's connected to the conversation.


Can Uber exist without cell phones or internet or automobiles?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Only reason investors have continued dumping money into Uber was the promise of self driving cars. Last week's crash exposed Uber's self driving car program for the farce that it is.
> 
> Waymo is able to drive 5600 miles between disengagements and GM/Cruise 1250 miles. Uber was struggling to reach 13 miles.
> Uber instructed safety drivers to take over whenever there was a bike path after making a right turn.
> ...


Crumble-aya

https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2018/03/27/business/27reuters-uber-selfdriving-sensors-insight.html


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Only reason investors have continued dumping money into Uber was the promise of self driving cars. Last week's crash exposed Uber's self driving car program for the farce that it is.
> 
> Waymo is able to drive 5600 miles between disengagements and GM/Cruise 1250 miles. Uber was struggling to reach 13 miles.
> Uber instructed safety drivers to take over whenever there was a bike path after making a right turn.
> ...


And Waymo's were mostly unnecessary interventions. In 2015, they had 12 necessary interventions, IIRC, and even those weren't serious. Those also almost all happened early on. They went 7 months without a single one.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I believe you are involved with Waymo.
> 
> I also believe that is a G.M.O. tomatoe pictured . . .


That the one where they spliced the gene of a tuna into the gene of a tomato?

So, that explains him.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> And Waymo's were mostly unnecessary interventions. In 2015, they had 12 necessary interventions, IIRC, and even those weren't serious. Those also almost all happened early on. They went 7 months without a single one.


Reducing the number of lidar sensors from 7 to 1 and taking out the second driver/tech when they're only managing 13 miles between disengagements, is criminal negligence. People could go to jail. This won't end well for Uber. If I were the daughter of the woman that died I start shopping for ski chalets.



Oscar Levant said:


> That the one where they spliced the gene of a tuna into the gene of a tomato?
> 
> So, that explains him.


Or maybe he's an angel sent from God to warm Uber drivers.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Reducing the number of lidar sensors from 7 to 1 and taking out the second driver/tech when they're only managing 13 miles between disengagements, is criminal negligence. People could go to jail. This won't end well for Uber. If I were the daughter of the woman that died I start shopping for ski chalets.


I agree in part. It's not the end for Uber I don't think, but it may well be the end of their SDC program and it WILL bite them in the butt.

With so many corporations trying to find an edge in this race, they probably will have suiters from the more qualified SDC field.

This is bad though. With all that's happened, then this? Bad.



tomatopaste said:


>


Your best work.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tomatopaste said:


> View attachment 217684
> View attachment 217684
> View attachment 217684
> 
> ...


You DID see that the "family"...

Had reached a "settlement"...

I sure hope they give her...

A grand funeral...

For their long lost mother...

Where were they a week ago....???

Ooooo...more family members...

Are gettin lawyers...

Mom and pop and one more sibling...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tomatopaste said:


> Or maybe he's an angel sent from God to warm Uber drivers.


Tomatoes are not 'warm' unless cooked.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Tomatoes are not 'warm' unless cooked.


I hope you realize...

Just how close you are getting...

To fried green tomatoes...8>)

Rakos









PS. Oops...I hope this is not sacraledge to Tomatopaste...8>O


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You DID see that the "family"...
> 
> Had reached a "settlement"...
> 
> ...


I hope they held out for a chalet with a hot tub



Oscar Levant said:


> Tomatoes are not 'warm' unless cooked.


Hey, I typed 'warn' someone obviously went in and changed it.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> With so many corporations trying to find an edge in this race, they probably will have suiters from the more qualified SDC field.


Thing is, Waymo is the only game in town for at least a year, probably two. Uber loses billions now but at least they provide the app. With SDC's Uber won't even provide the app. Pax will simply download the Waymo app and they're no longer an Uber customer but a Waymo customer.

Even if Waymo sees value in Uber's large customear base, I can't see it being worth more than a few million to Waymo, at best. I think Kalanick was right, self driving cars are an exitential threat to Uber.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Thing is, Waymo is the only game in town for at least a year, probably two. Uber loses billions now but at least they provide the app. With SDC's Uber won't even provide the app. Pax will simply download the Waymo app and they're no longer an Uber customer but a Waymo customer.
> 
> Even if Waymo sees value in Uber's large customear base, I can't see it being worth more than a few million to Waymo, at best. I think Kalanick was right, self driving cars are an exitential threat to Uber.


Tomato- you still seem to think robo cars are going to automatically get a ton of customers.

What's that expression about not counting your chickens until the eggs are hatched?

Also, death rides are bad PR. How do robots go from death to the new black?

I'm probably gonna say I told you so at some point....


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I hope you realize...
> 
> Just how close you are getting...
> 
> ...


Throw in a couple pieces of BBQ chicken, a corn on the cob, some kosher dill slices, a King's Hawaiian roll, and a tall cold lemonade, and it is some tasty sacraledge!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato- you still seem to think robo cars are going to automatically get a ton of customers.
> 
> What's that expression about not counting your chickens until the eggs are hatched?
> 
> ...


Just like you don't have to wait til the swimsuit issue comes out to know if men find Kate Upton attractive, you don't have to wait for Waymo to starts running pax's credit cards. Both are total no-brainers.

You're probably gonna say: yeah I'm a dumbass, at some point.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Just like you don't have to wait til the swimsuit issue comes out to know if men find Kate Upton attractive, you don't have to wait for Waymo to starts running pax's credit cards. Both are total no-brainers.
> 
> You're probably gonna say: yeah I'm a dumbass, at some point.
> 
> View attachment 218571


False equivalency.

You have a situation where people are not used to having no human driver so it's gonna freak them out, you have the tech which could fail at any moment and kill somebody, I seriously doubt they will clean those cars often so you'll be riding around in basically a toilet, you can't have the driver make any special requests and you can't be late ever. (This is just off the top of my head). Sounds like the opposite of fun

And you compare this crappy experience to the angel that is Kate Upton?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> False equivalency.
> 
> You have a situation where people are not used to having no human driver so it's gonna freak them out, you have the tech which could fail at any moment and kill somebody, I seriously doubt they will clean those cars often so you'll be riding around in basically a toilet, you can't have the driver make any special requests and you can't be late ever. (This is just off the top of my head). Sounds like the opposite of fun
> 
> And you compare this crappy experience to the angel that is Kate Upton?


People will be anxious for the first 3 miles until they see it drives better than any human driver. Then they'll play on their phones, take selfies and fall asleep.





The toilet thing and the vast number of projectile vomitters are such red herrings it's embarrassing.

Nonsense. You push the help button and tell them you want to make 5 stops. They'll say no problem. But now that's it's on Waymo's dime, they charge you.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> People will be anxious for the first 3 miles until they see it drives better than any human driver. Then they'll play on their phones, take selfies and fall asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You can't convince the Tomato. You just have to watch it play out."- Monica


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> "You can't convince the Tomato. You just have to watch it play out."- Monica


That account has 2 names on it, like Siegfried and Roy show had. That account went on Uberpeople stage with the same intent - to make a show out of taming the tigers..... Well, we all know what happened to Roy when the tigers, willing to HELP him out, mutilated him forever.... Now he knows the invisible line between THE tigers and THE entertainment.

Roy was stupid and now he is mutilated forever. That's what tigers do to you no matter what. Fortunately they've wanted to help him and he is STILL alive.

You cross the line into the land of stupidity thinking you are smart when you are a moron, and your idiotic charm transforms you in a vegetable. When you are lucky!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> "You can't convince the Tomato. You just have to watch it play out."- Monica


Translation: iheart: I got nothing


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Karl Marx said:


> This is some serious shit around the way Uber is managing their engineering and testing. Uber AV's are definitely ripe for future crashes, if this testing protocol is not changed up. Forget moving to a one person monitoring situation these vehicles need three operators. 2 drivers in the front and a software systems engineer in the back to do full and continuous monitoring.
> 
> AV's are definitely going to be the future, no doubt about that if WAYMO's track record is to be believed. What sort of forensic accounting do regulators use to investigate instances where human operators have had to come to a computers assistance. Is this information readily available and what sort of real time transparency to regulators have to do periodic and random checks of these vehicles?
> 
> ...


Furthermore, who will clean up the puke?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> Can Uber exist without cell phones or internet or automobiles?


Who doesn't have a phone?? Where are we, in the Amazon forest??


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> View attachment 217684
> View attachment 217684
> View attachment 217684
> 
> ...


I miss the Flying Tomato. Best pizza I ever ate. Why did it have to burn down? :"(



Rakos said:


> I hope you realize...
> 
> Just how close you are getting...
> 
> ...


This makes me hungry.... ooh I might have to hit Po'Folks later



iheartuber said:


> Tomato- you still seem to think robo cars are going to automatically get a ton of customers.
> 
> What's that expression about not counting your chickens until the eggs are hatched?
> 
> ...


The same way cars did? Horses could still get home with a drunk rider, they have their own sense not to run over things. Cars were ridiculed in the early 1900s for the danger they posed to pedestrians. Did not overcome the automobile's superior speed and comfort.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> That account has 2 names on it, like Siegfried and Roy show had. That account went on Uberpeople stage with the same intent - to make a show out of taming the tigers..... Well, we all know what happened to Roy when the tigers, willing to HELP him out, mutilated him forever.... Now he knows the invisible line between THE tigers and THE entertainment.
> 
> Roy was stupid and now he is mutilated forever. That's what tigers do to you no matter what. Fortunately they've wanted to help him and he is STILL alive.
> 
> You cross the line into the land of stupidity thinking you are smart when you are a moron, and your idiotic charm transforms you in a vegetable. When you are lucky!


Jockey even rambles when he's trying to rip on someone


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> Just like you don't have to wait til the swimsuit issue comes out to know if men find Kate Upton attractive, you don't have to wait for Waymo to starts running pax's credit cards. Both are total no-brainers.
> 
> You're probably gonna say: yeah I'm a dumbass, at some point.
> 
> View attachment 218571


I keep commenting as an excuse to look at this pic again. Damn I need some baaad.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Who doesn't have a phone?? Where are we, in the Amazon forest??


And does Uber make any of those?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Translation: iheart: I got nothing


Tomato: some things in this world are indisputable: the sky is blue, water is wet, and robo cars will take over us all next week!

Iheart: actually, there are some common sense reasons why this could turn into a total bust...

Tomato (puts fingers in ears): la la la La I can't hear you...

Iheart (rolls eyes)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> And does Uber make any of those?


Any of what? Amazonian forests? Cell phones? What are you even saying??????


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato: some things in this world are indisputable: the sky is blue, water is wet, and robo cars will take over us all next week!
> 
> Iheart: actually, there are some common sense reasons why this could turn into a total bust...
> 
> ...


Iheart: not all guys like boobs, ya know


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Iheart: not all guys like boobs, ya know


You're a boob. You like guys. Don't worry, I'm sure there's a guy out there who likes you


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Iheart: actually, there are some common sense reasons why this could turn into a total bust...


Ah yes, the vaunted reasons


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Ah yes, the vaunted reasons


You know, when you were gone for a bit I thought it was because immediately following the death in Arizona at the hands of a robot your bosses told you to lay low for a while.

But you can't put a leash on the Tomato. No sir!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> You know, when you were gone for a bit I thought it was because immediately following the death in Arizona at the hands of a robot your bosses told you to lay low for a while.
> 
> But you can't put a leash on the Tomato. No sir!


Greg was busy making alternative accounts. Unfortunately his tenuous grasp on the English language makes him incredibly obvious.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> I believe you've been on a bender since Saturday
> 
> Pop-Tarts are confusing to you as well, just so people have some perspective.
> 
> ...


let's see some video

post video of these cars driving millions if miles around with no intervention whatsoever by a driver or even no driver inside the car altogether

I'll wait.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> let's see some video
> 
> post video of these cars driving millions if miles around with no intervention whatsoever by a driver or even no driver inside the car altogether
> 
> I'll wait.


Your not one of those "flat earthers"...

Are you...???

Rakos


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> let's see some video
> 
> post video of these cars driving millions if miles around with no intervention whatsoever by a driver or even no driver inside the car altogether
> 
> I'll wait.


The Tomato has no proof for anything he's ever said. Yet he still acts like what he's saying is as true as water being wet. I gotta hand it to him for sticking so hard to the script.

Remember Baghdad Bob? The Iraqi press agent who would go on tv every day and say undoubtedly how Iraq was going to win the war "any minute now"?

The Tomato took lessons from him

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_Saeed_al-Sahhaf


----------

